# Rear Tail Lights Suddenly Out



## 2010Sentra (1 mo ago)

Has anyone had issues with their 2010 Sentra tail lights suddenly going out? I have checked the fuses. No issues there, that I can find. It's my daily work car (32 mpg with 112k miles) and now it's docked until this gets figured out. Any suggestion is appreciated! Need her back on the road, fast!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The Tails and Parks have their own fuses but the interior illumination shares the tail fuse. If all three are out then your IPDM probably has a bad Tail Lamp Relay. That means a new IPDM, the relay is internal. If only the tails are out but the illumination works, you have a wiring problem in the Body Harness someplace between the dash and the lights. The branches behind the trunk trim panels are favorite targets of rodents. Check your fuses with a test lamp, visual inspection is unreliable and doesn't tell you if the fuse is getting power.


----------

